# FTP server help



## AntLaTech (May 5, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a question how exactly do I use the commands on the ftp server for FreeBSD.  I am new to this and trying to edit my ftp server that I created.

Thank you,
Ant


----------



## Beastie (May 5, 2011)

All the needed information is in here:

Handbook (start reading from "Alternatively, ftpd")
ftpd(8)
In /etc/rc.conf, you should also set appropriate *ftpd_flags* (see the man page).

If you have a more specific question, don't hesitate to ask.


----------

